# Couch manners



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All of the trainers Say to train 'Stay off' the furniture! Many people don't train this way, but the trainers I know tell me it is part of obedience. Dogs are pack animals and most, instinctively want to be leader of the pack, so every time you let them up on the couch or bed, they move up in the pack pecking order. 

With some dogs, not a big deal....with others (especially Alpha Dogs) this can lead to a number of problems with behavior and training....

I think you can go either way, but know that it could be risky....


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I would suggest using "off" vs "down". For me the down command is to lay down and the off command is to get off of something.
I let my guys on the couch with no expectations. I believe some people can train to allow them on the couch by invitation only.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

We use 'off' with our crew - they are allowed on the furniture, and it's usually not a problem at all, but occasionally they take over the entire couch and we have to re-distribute everyone so we can relax and watch tv at night. (Ruby will intentionally move into _your spot _if you get up to go get something.) 

I snap my fingers to get their attention, point to the floor and say "off". Works everytime! (They all know that once we find our spots, they are welcome to move back in on us!)


----------



## cris (Jan 24, 2014)

Ruby13 said:


> We use 'off' with our crew - they are allowed on the furniture, and it's usually not a problem at all, but occasionally they take over the entire couch and we have to re-distribute everyone so we can relax and watch tv at night. (Ruby will intentionally move into _your spot _if you get up to go get something.)
> 
> I snap my fingers to get their attention, point to the floor and say "off". Works everytime! (They all know that once we find our spots, they are welcome to move back in on us!)


Ruby seems to like when people warm up the couch for her ;-) 

We started using "down" for getting off of things before we taught him to lie down, so far that we have "lay."

So I guess I just need to reinforce the command so he obeys when asked to. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SusanLloyd (Sep 30, 2013)

Harvey (9 months) is allowed on the sofa whenever he wants so long as he behaves. We use 'Off' only when he needs to move over to make room for us and then he can come back on.

If he does misbehave up on the couch with us, then we get up and walk away (same as we do for misbehaviour elsewhere) rather than tell him to get off. This certainly works if he's trying to chew our clothes or hands or generally pestering us. I don't know how it would work if he was chewing cushions etc as so far he's never done it.

He's not allowed in the bedrooms anyway so haven't needed a strategy for that.


----------

